# Moving Boat to Destin...Need a crew!



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. Great site you have here. Just wanted to start reaching out to some of the locals in the area. We just bought a place in Destin and plan on spending a good amount of time down there. I live in Lafayette, La right now, but so many people have boats here I have decided to move my 36 yellowfin to Legendary Marina. I am looking to start making some contacts with you local guys that know the area well. I know very few people in the area, so unless I have a crew in from La, I will be looking for a crew most of the trips. I think I have a pretty good grip on what I am going to do for tuna trips...run to the floaters from Ram over towards south of the river. What I would like to do is learn the bottom fishing, swordfishing (especially), deep dropping, and good areas to troll for bills, mahi, etc. We have it easy over here in Louisiana with the rigs...so I am going to need some help learning to fish these humps, ledges, wrecks, etc. I have all the gear we need and the boat holds 525 gallons of fuel so we have plenty range. I do both day and overnight trips. Are there ride along captains in the area that are for hire? Also love to spearfish if anyone is in interested in doing that. Anyhow, shoot me a pm or post here and we can put something together! Thanks guys!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You will have no problem crewing up..Welcome and Good Luck!


----------



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for reaching out guys! I recieved 15 pms and can't tell you how happy I am to have a contact list. We will be moving the boat down in 3 weeks...I will certainly be in touch with you guys to put something together!


----------

